# This is why Republicans are wrong wanting a "GREAT" leader like Vladimir Putin



## deanrd (Aug 16, 2019)

What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion

The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.

Local authorities initially said Tuesday that residents had been told to temporarily leave on Wednesday morning while a military operation was conducted. The local governor, Igor Orlov, then disputed that, calling reports of evacuations "absurd" and saying they weren't taking place.

The same village authorities then said the request to leave had been cancelled.

Putin has touted the missile as having almost “unlimited” range and it is a centerpiece of a new generation of nuclear weapons that he has been saber-rattling at the West in an attempt to look tough at home and force the U.S. to negotiate with him on arms control abroad.

At least 5 nuclear engineers were killed in the blast, while three more suffered non-life threatening injuries, according to Russia’s nuclear agency.

Two more defense personnel were reported killed.

The dead engineers have been hailed as heroes serving the Motherland by officials and will receive posthumous state medals.

President Vladimir Putin has still not commented publicly on the explosion.

--------------

A great leader "leads", not hide things from the people he "rules".

These are the gun laws in Russia:


There is only one Federal law regulating firearms and no state laws
You cannot own a short-barreled handgun for self-defense
Applying for a gun license requires a psychiatric evaluation
Russian mass gatherings, protests, and public events at educational institutions prohibit firearms
You can only own up to ten licensed firearms with a purchased license. The license is valid for five years (other than ones that fire rubber bullets)
Local police must visit gun owners’ residences at least once a year to verify the safe storage of guns
For initial and renewal licenses, applicants must attend a six-and-a-half hours training class. The Russian government offers the class and applicants must pass written tests.
Federal law prohibits using a firearm against women
Owning, Using, and Carrying Guns in Russia - USA Carry

And yet Vladimir Putin's Russia has these extreme gun laws and yet gives millions to the NRA.  Republicans wouldn't put up with these laws.

See what I mean?  If Republicans are so in love with Vladimir Putin and know nothing about him, they  know even less about Donald Trump.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...


*A great leader "leads", not hide things from the people he "rules".*
do you think every so called leader we have had hasnt hidden something from us?.....


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 16, 2019)

You mean like your meat puppet faggot?

You know (sorta, because vacuous pieces of shit like you can not "know" anything since you have no frontal lobe) that obozo severely restricted our capacity to develop new technology right? 

I actually took a few seconds to try and read some of that psychobabble and I just can't believe Deanturd managed to lower the bar of stupid even more....

Khtulu must be patching a hole in his ceiling.



.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 16, 2019)

Really poor, rdean, really poor.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 17, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> You mean like your meat puppet faggot?
> 
> You know (sorta, because vacuous pieces of shit like you can not "know" anything since you have no frontal lobe) that obozo severely restricted our capacity to develop new technology right?
> 
> ...


 When regular news reports on current events and existing gun laws in Russia are posted and you call that psycho babble?

 Is it because you have no ability of comprehension or you’re high?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 17, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> ...


 Considering that Trump took Russian spies into the oval office and gave them top-secret material, that makes the case that Trump shares more with Russia than he does with the American people. 

How do you explain that?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 17, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Really poor, rdean, really poor.


 I know, I know, Truth Hurts. It’s why your kind gets so upset when I post the truth. Notice that you don’t deny what I said, you just attacked me. Proves I’m right.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


how come you didnt answer my question?... maybe you got side tracked,so here it is again....do you think every so called leader we have had hasnt hidden something from us?...


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


thanks for today's laugh 
hahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like your meat puppet faggot?
> ...


Obama wanted leaders in the African model. Where they are slowly turning into starvation central.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 17, 2019)

You know, last month I watched the limited series "Chernobyl" on HBO.  And, it told a lot about the cover up and how badly the Russian government botched the meltdown, as well as botched the coverup.

Well, after watching that series, and then seeing what is going on in Russia right now with that radioactive explosion, things are sounding eerily familiar.


----------



## hadit (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...


Who are these "Republicans"?  They don't resemble any actual people.


----------



## hadit (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Really poor, rdean, really poor.
> ...


Well, they MIGHT get upset if you ever posted the truth.  The matter of anyone attacking you or not has zero to do with whether you're right or not (hint, you're not).


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, last month I watched the limited series "Chernobyl" on HBO.  And, it told a lot about the cover up and how badly the Russian government botched the meltdown, as well as botched the coverup.
> 
> Well, after watching that series, and then seeing what is going on in Russia right now with that radioactive explosion, things are sounding eerily familiar.


the dam Dish right now doesnt have HBO.....fuckers...


----------



## deanrd (Aug 17, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


 Define something


----------



## deanrd (Aug 17, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


????


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...





There are TWO, prime real world events that I think you are talking about.


1. The desire of many/most republicans to not have a new Cold War with Russia. This is not an endorsement of Putin. 


2. The recognition that Putin appears to rule in an attempt to serve the interests of his nation and it's citizens. That is a statement admitting that Putin has at least ONE worthy personality trait. That is not an endorsement of Putin.



Consider your crazy op to be refuted. Try to be less crazy. I think with work, you could get from howling at the moon crazy, down to just bat shit crazy, with just a few years work.


If you want to. And really try.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


here we go the dean games begin....ok lets go....
*A great leader "leads", not hide things from the people he "rules".....*define "things".....


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Nuclear accidents.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey Crepitus, did you watch the HBO series Chernobyl?  That showed how the Russians tried to cover it up, while failing miserably.

Like I said................what was shown on the series, and what is now being shown on the news are eerily similar.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


are you deans spokesperson?....


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You asked, I answered.  It's an open forum discussion board.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, last month I watched the limited series "Chernobyl" on HBO.  And, it told a lot about the cover up and how badly the Russian government botched the meltdown, as well as botched the coverup.
> 
> Well, after watching that series, and then seeing what is going on in Russia right now with that radioactive explosion, things are sounding eerily familiar.




That was a damn good mini-series.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


just playing word games with dean,a popular happening in his threads....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...



Ummm, I bet you believe FDR was a great leader while ignoring the things he hid from the American Public during his time as Dictator... I mean President...

Also who the hell on the right actually want Putin as President of this country and let be clear the real reason Trump is President is because those like you were foolish to select Hillary as the Democratic Party choice in 2016...


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...








Sooooo, you want the US to adopt laws like dictatorial Russia has.


Mmmmmm....no.


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 17, 2019)

westwall said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> ...


Sooooo, you like taking Putin's money?

Republicans block FEC from probing NRA's donations from Russia.


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...







Non sequitur much?  How about you address my comment.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The rest of the world takes our money.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...


I know a Russian who has a lot more than 10 guns. I think maybe there are ways around it or the police are a bit lax in doing all these checks 
I believe that law against shooting women changed a few years ago. Now, the police can't shoot a woman who is obviously pregnant. Not sure but the law may have been changed because of muslim female bombers. 

Consider that Russia has very different laws because it's 15% Muslim.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, last month I watched the limited series "Chernobyl" on HBO.  And, it told a lot about the cover up and how badly the Russian government botched the meltdown, as well as botched the coverup.
> 
> Well, after watching that series, and then seeing what is going on in Russia right now with that radioactive explosion, things are sounding eerily familiar.


Chernobyl happened under the Soviet government. Had this explosion occurred under the Soviet government, we wouldn't have heard anything about it either, just noted a spike in radiation over the Netherlands or whatever. Same as Chernobyl. 
The _Russian _government is much more open.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> ...


 You said: 

The recognition that Putin appears to rule in an attempt to serve the interests of his nation and it's citizens. That is a statement admitting that Putin has at least ONE worthy personality trait.

And the evidence of that is?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

MoonPie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, last month I watched the limited series "Chernobyl" on HBO.  And, it told a lot about the cover up and how badly the Russian government botched the meltdown, as well as botched the coverup.
> ...


 Where are you getting these imaginings from? 

 The explosions turned up on seismic and satellite views and radiation was released and the government refused to say anything about it until confronted with these facts.

What is it with you right wingers and this love of Putin and Russia? They don’t love you.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Actually as your attack was at Republicans for supposedly "loving Putin" it does not really matter whether we republicans are right about Putin


It is the view of some of US, and it is NOT, us "loving him" but granting credit where it is due.


That is the point. That is utterly contradicts your claim. That is what you want to address, not whether or not our opinion on him is factually correct.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


 Obama? Where did that come from?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 So what’s the “credit“ that you are granting Vladimir Putin?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


 Wow, you attack everybody don’t you? Something is wrong with you. Some sickness. Some kind of personality defect.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


thats an attack,asking a question?.....oh wait its you,you dont like questions,so yea to a person with your mindset it no doubt was an attack...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Uncle Vlad for defeating St. Hillary the inevitable and saving the American Republic.

Vlad is our generations Lafayette


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Ironic post is ironic.


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...







More like idiotic post is idiotic...


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Deanrd complaining about someone attacking someone is ironic. He plumbs the depths of idiocy regularly.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 Making an accurate observation is far different than an attack. 

 It’s OK to say I’m wrong. But then you have to prove I’m wrong. That’s where right wingers run into great difficulty.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


and asking a question is far different than an attack ....and yes you were wrong....of course if you would answer questions asked of you instead of someone else always doing that for your lame ass, people may not have this shitty opinion just about everyone here has of you ...


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I'm not a right winger and the Democrats were all for Obama's 'reset' so don't give me any crap over it, ok? 

Those aren't imaginings, you need to get your facts straight  First of all Chernobyl was under the Soviet Union. Chernobyl was in Ukraine and Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union so why are you blaming Russia? 
You're aware this is racism, right? It is when you're blaming everything on just one ethnicity.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...



Republicans are in love with Putin? Link please?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


He does not trust the globalists. His nation was crippled by their interference in 1917. He was part of it as he grew up in it. Russia would be nothing to you if she had no nukes. Merkel is loved by you. She was part of it also when there was an East Germany. You love her for she is selling out her own for the globalist dreams. Males in this world have been emasculated. Germany has suffered since 1914. And after WW2 German males were turned into eunuchs. Now it is our turn. Russia is not feminized. They lost 50 to 60 million people in two bloody decades. There is just some evidence. And there are alternate histories to what you spew. Since you change it anyway to fit your needs.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...



They spent about 50 mil and proved all this collusion bullshit to be just that. If you think you know something, call the FBI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No, you make the accusation, you prove it.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Listen you brain damaged moron. I know that all you are here for, is to put out stupid cowardly zingers, and not engage in real dialog.


The "question" was answered, and even though I know you are stupid, you are not so stupid as to not be able to read the sentence just a few lines up.


So, es


deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




That as a Russian leader he is trying to serve Russian interests, ie doing his job, as he sees it.



That is all. That is NOT, as you say, "loving" him, you fucking moron.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 Well this is pretty much a right wing echo chamber. Of course these people don’t want to hear the truth. Look at you.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 you said: he is trying to serve Russian interests, ie doing his job, as he sees it.

 By that same criteria, you could say Saddam Hussein was trying to serve Iraqi interests and the ayatollah was trying to serve Iranian interests and Fidel Castro was trying to serve Cuban interests. 

 Rightwingers can make an excuse for any behavior. 
No matter how lewd or awful or disgraceful or terrible. They can make a case to support it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2019)

[BURR]
How does a ragtag deplorable army in need of a shower
Somehow defeat a global superpower?
How does Queen Hillary underestimate her haters?

[Queen Hillary]
Once we beat the traitors, we'll be greeted as liberators!

[COMPANY]
Yay!

[BURR]
Now, turns out we have a secret weapon!
A leader you know and love who’s unafraid to step in!
He’s constantly confusin’, confoundin’ the Progressive henchmen
Ev’ryone give it up for America’s favorite fighting Russian!

[COMPANY]
Uncle Vlad!!


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Two points.


1. I disagree with your examples.

2. AND Putin was generally judged, not compared to Third World despots, but to President Obama, who seemed to be operating more from an ideological perspective than what was good for America.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


whatever that has to do with what i said....once again twinkle toes...nice dance....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


you do the same dam thing for those you obey without question....how are you any different?...


----------



## martybegan (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...


Are you still talking about Russia? Lol pure comedy haha


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What we know -- and don't -- about the mysterious Russian missile explosion
> 
> The explosion of a suspected Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile last week has caused a lot of confusion and anxiety, fueled in part by Russian authorities' continuing secrecy around the accident.
> 
> ...



What are you smoking?
Since when are Republicans in love with Vladimir Putin?    What was that?   I can't think of a single Republican pundit, or Republican voter, or member of the Republican party on this forum, that has ever said or indicated they wanted a leader like Valdimir Putin.

Lastly, maybe you haven't been on youtube much, but there are dozens on dozens of videos with Russia walking out with guns, and shooting.   You are telling me the Russian government is sending people to some guys house out in Siberia to check his gun?  Bull crap.

This is the problem with all you people on the left.   You don't seem to grasp that writing a law, doesn't magically change reality.

You can make the law whatever you want.   Doesn't mean that is how it works.   You can write a law that says "Affordable Care Act" and have the price of health insurance triple. 

You can write a law that says wealthy people have to pay a percentage of their net worth, and the wealthy people in France simply pack up and move out of the country.

And you can write a bunch of gun laws in Russia, does not mean a single person is going to follow any of them.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 20, 2019)

Trump now says that the G7 needs to become the G8.

 He’s going to talk to the G7 about bringing Russia back in. 

He said the reason Russia was kicked out of the G8 wasn’t because they invaded their neighbor but because Putin outsmarted Obama and Obama didn’t like it. 

 I told you.

 Trump works for Vladimir Putin.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 20, 2019)

I don’t believe that any American agents overseas are safe. Maybe not even in this country but certainly not overseas. Donald Trump could out them anytime he feels like it. And it wouldn’t bother him in the least if something happened.


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Trump now says that the G7 needs to become the G8.
> 
> He’s going to talk to the G7 about bringing Russia back in.
> 
> ...







Facts in evidence say that you are a moron.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 20, 2019)

*"all men having power ought to be distrusted to a certain degree"*
-- James Madison

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I don’t believe that any American agents overseas are safe. Maybe not even in this country but certainly not overseas. Donald Trump could out them anytime he feels like it. And it wouldn’t bother him in the least if something happened.


Meh. The ChiComs got those names directly from Hillary


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I don’t believe that any American agents overseas are safe. Maybe not even in this country but certainly not overseas. Donald Trump could out them anytime he feels like it. And it wouldn’t bother him in the least if something happened.



DiFi had a ChiCom spy for 20 years and Hillary gave the ChiComs open access to her server. No wonder she destroyed it


----------



## deanrd (Aug 20, 2019)

westwall said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump now says that the G7 needs to become the G8.
> ...


I guess “I’ll have more flexibility” means somethings. But what does it mean besides “I’ll have more flexibility”?
 Remember, it was Obama that put sanctions against Russia that Donald Trump wants to remove. 

 Clearly Donald Trump works for Vladimir Putin. Obama never did.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 20, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t believe that any American agents overseas are safe. Maybe not even in this country but certainly not overseas. Donald Trump could out them anytime he feels like it. And it wouldn’t bother him in the least if something happened.
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Aug 20, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...






The fact that certain materials have a rating confidential, secret, top-secret and so on is for national security. Naturally things are kept from the public because that’s the way it’s always been. 

 But I don’t understand why you defend Trump’s close ties with Russia. Putin and Russia are adversaries to this country. Why do you defend them. Why do you admire Putin so much? Are you actually posting from Russia?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 21, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


point out were i even mentioned Russia?...or your boss putin?...i wont wait to long dean because your history here is if you get a question that proves you wrong you either leave the thread never to return or you just ignore the question or you do what you are doing here...do the dean dance around said question....


----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)

deanrd said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...







Oh geee, I don't know, derpy, obummer ignored prior Treaties when his master pootin invaded the Crimea.  He levied completely ineffectual "sanctions" against Russia while trump, allowed US forces to kill hundreds of pootins personal troops.  So, on one side you have your hero pootin, invading a region of Ukraine, and his serf obummer, another one of your hero's, does nothing about it, while trump, who you continuously claim is pootins boy in the WH, with ZERO evidence to support that assertion, allowing US troops to kill pootins personal troops, and more importantly releasing the energy production companies of the USA to produce oil and gas on an unheard of level which has SEVERELY harmed the economy of Russia.  Which EVERYONE agrees did more to harm pootin, your hero, and Russia, than ANYTHING your other hero, the obummer did.

So, why do you love pootin so much?


----------



## xyz (Aug 21, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The Russians' plan was, and still is, to create chaos and discord among the US population.

Which Trump is doing by things like encouraging domestic terrorists, and opposing universal background checks, even allowing mentally unstable people to own guns.
Trump repeals an Obama regulation keeping guns from people with certain mental health conditions


----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)

xyz said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...








Ummm, that would be your complicit media doing that, sunshine.  Trump has done nothing of which you claim.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 21, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


 See what I mean? I asked if you’re posting from Russia and you never answered the question. So are you? Are you posting from Russia? From what city are you posting from? Leningrad? Moscow?


----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...









Well hell, derpy, you're posting from Kharkov so he's just down the road from you!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


thanks for always proving me right what i say about you...you are the best dancer ever seen on this site........


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



He does do the "Exit, stage left" shuffle pretty well.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


he is the king.....


----------



## baileyn45 (Aug 25, 2019)

I know a lot of Republicans and I've yet to hear anyone express a desire for a Putin type leader. Perhaps in a general sense of being pro his own country but not many republicans yearn for a Stalin wannabe.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2019)

baileyn45 said:


> I know a lot of Republicans and I've yet to hear anyone express a desire for a Putin type leader. Perhaps in a general sense of being pro his own country but not many republicans yearn for a Stalin wannabe.




Deanrd just says stupid shit. 


MOst libs do, but especially dean.


----------

